# finally! some GOOD new music!! daft punk - random access memories



## panda (May 31, 2013)

for those of you who still spin records at home, you'll appreciate the differences in sound quality vs itunes downloaded version..

[video=youtube;msWE4rMRZrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msWE4rMRZrA[/video]


----------



## eshua (May 31, 2013)

In general I don't love these guys, but they're social marketing had me pretty excited about the album drop. Still not sure its that amazing but I rock it on my morning bike to work. Michael Jackson dub better imo.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 31, 2013)

Really, Really digging the disco nature off this.


But F itunes. Amazon mp3 and I just downloaded it. Thanks for the turn on


----------



## Dusty (May 31, 2013)

I like it a lot, especially the third track, that one is brilliant.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 4, 2013)

TOUCH!

My favorite song on the album.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm a fan, I look forward to the new album.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really getting into this one now. The tracks with Pharrell are my favorite, but I'm a huge N.E.R.D. fan too. 
Good album, I can't stop listening to it!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm jealous of your record player. D:
I liked this album, but I don't think it was their best. Maybe it was hyped up too much, and I had unrealistic expectations.


----------



## jayhay (Jun 5, 2013)

A Rega P5! NICE! Great to see good listening turntables still kicking around. I've got a Music Hall MMF-5 and love it. Good album too. Wish I had my own copy on vinyl


----------



## panda (Jun 5, 2013)

mari - it's nothing special, but i've done some modifications to make it customized to my likings. 

jayhay - i pre-ordered the vinyl from amazon. still available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C061HZY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 5, 2013)

Korin_Mari said:


> I'm jealous of your record player. D:
> I liked this album, but I don't think it was their best. Maybe it was hyped up too much, and I had unrealistic expectations.



I think it was certainly hyped up a ton, but that's kind of a given with Daft Punk's fanbase and also that it's been such a long time since their previous releases. With that said, I think this album great in the aspect that it exposes a lot of people back to funky roots


----------



## mhlee (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the album is great as a whole and, in some particular ways, absolutely fantastic.

It's certainly a big step from their last album, but they've steadily been moving toward disco and funk melodies and beats over the course of their albums IMHO. Even their first album - which to me, given my not so expansive knowledge of EDM, is the best EDM album I've ever heard; I still listen to this album almost every week as it rarely never leaves the CD changer in my car - has hints of the influence of disco and funk in their music. But, they haven't completely gone away from what made them; if you listen closely to some tracks on this album, you'll still here snippets of beats, tracks and melodies from their older albums. 

I can see why a lot of EDM fans would be or were disappointed with this album. It's not an EDM album. But, take away "Daft Punk" as the artist of the album and the idea that it's supposed to be electronic dance music, and what stands, IMHO, is a great dance album. It's just more disco and funk, and less "electronic."


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 5, 2013)

I am a big fan.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have the same TT with a Dynavector DV-10X5 and a Herbies Way Excellent Record Mat. So happy with the set up it's cured my upgrade fever (although the Spiral Groove does look nice!).


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2013)

get a rega white belt and groovetracer subplatter, youll get a nice improvement in sound.


----------

